# New Wowo's kit just added.



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We have been busy adding kits to the site including this Wowo's and The Rag Company Wash kit with Wowo's Clean Wheels, Wowo's Awesome Foam, Wowo's Detailers Shampoo and Wowo's Hydro Bead PLUS The Rag Company Cyclone Wash Mitt and The Rag Company Double Twistress bought separately this would be £79.86 this is available now for just £47.92!

Click Here to see the kit on our site.


----------

